# Kid with issues!



## palm9999 (Apr 27, 2006)

I have a siamese cat that lives outside of my house (comes in at timesthough) and he cornered a very small and cute bunny today! He is brownand I am not sure what kind he is! he is wild and we have had manyrabbits living around here so he might be just a cottontail orsomething i dont know
but his eyes are open and he is alert and only a little scared as far as i can tell
i may take him to a vet tommorrow to have him checked out
but i cant return him for fear of my cat eating him
what should i feed him?
i gave him some lettuce and carrots and water in a small ashtray.
will he die if I keep him?
I dont know what to do!!!!
Please respond fast as I am scared for his life!


----------



## palm9999 (Apr 27, 2006)

looks much like this
*2ndchance.info/bunnies*


----------



## Pipp (Apr 27, 2006)

http://2ndchance.info/bunnies.htm

here's a working link... 

If you've seen the picwith this link, I'll assume you've read the excellent article that accompanies it. 

The survival rate for wild baby bunnies is very low. 

Here'shoping the baby makes it, whether you try keeping it or if you let it go. 

:clover:ray:


----------



## Pipp (Apr 28, 2006)

PS: I'd stick with feeding him/her hay, grass and water at least at first.


----------



## palm9999 (Apr 29, 2006)

I have fed him milk but he still has not used the bathroom


----------



## Spring (Apr 29, 2006)

I know with young rabbits, you have to stimulatethem tog go to the bahtroom. Try having a warm damp cloth and pattingaround his private area? I don't know if this is correct, just tryingto remember what it said. 

Is there a wildlife sanctuary anywhere near you? You might need some help with this baby .

What are you doing with it now? (like where are you keeping it ect.?)


----------



## palm9999 (Apr 29, 2006)

i have him in a cardboard box which is large andhe has rabbit treats and water and i have fed him 2 eyedroppers of milkcondensed and he drank it readily
i stimulated him with cold water but will try warm latr


----------



## naturestee (Apr 29, 2006)

If you can't stimulate him to help him go to thebathroom, you'll need to take this baby to a professional.Either a vet or a qualified wildlife rehabilitator. Thiscould be serious.


----------



## palm9999 (Apr 29, 2006)

i am just hoping its poop is small and pea being absorbed 
if it dies though i have decided i will buy another from a breeder or pet store cuz now i like em so much


----------



## orion94nl (Apr 29, 2006)

I think it would the best if you would turn this wild rabbit over to a wildlife rehabilitator. 
If you are in the USA here is a link to rehabilitators:http://www.tc.umn.edu/~devo0028/contact.htm

greetz


----------



## palm9999 (Apr 29, 2006)

i am not giving it away 
i am so sorry but i think and hope it will be ok
if it gets really sick i will take it to a friend of mine who is a wildlife person
but i think it will be fine
please dont tell me to take it back or anything like that
i just want to take care of it


----------



## orion94nl (Apr 29, 2006)

From experience in our shelter, where now andthen young wild rabbits are being brought in, and as other peoplealready informed you, it is very very hard to rescue (keep-alive) ayoung wild rabbit. If you want to give it a chance please please takeit to a wildlife rehabilitator. It needs special milk and care and theyhave the experience. 

I understand you want to take care of it, but a wild bunny is differentthan a domestic one. If at all it would survive it is hardly to keep asa housepet, most wild rabbits stay wild rabbits and can't be keptinside. They need a huge area to live in (outside!). Please reconsiderand think about the wellbeing of this young wild bunny.


----------



## naturestee (Apr 29, 2006)

It is also difficult to raise a baby bunny byhand like that. Even experienced breeders have troublekeeping orphaned babies alive. I know you mean well, but itwould be best to find someone who knows how to take care of this baby,and then go to a shelter and adopt a bunny in need there.


----------



## palm9999 (Apr 29, 2006)

i am not doing that
this is oklahoma not new york 
if it dies i will be sad but will get a domestic one
people around here get rabbits and racoons all the time and they livefor years and years sometimes longer than domesticated ones
the longest ever living house rabbit was wild and was brought up to a familys house by a dog half dead
so dont tell me that
i came here for advice about how to care for it with hopes that this would not happen


----------



## Dolores Lindvall (Apr 29, 2006)

Cotton balls work pretty well for stimulating ababy to go potty. When a mother is licking a baby, it's notjust to clean it, but to stimulate it to go. I've done this alot of times ... tiny baby kittens only a couple days old that I'veraised and who are now adults running around here driving me the restof the way nuts. The pee does not absorbinto the body. It, just like the poop, needs to comeout. Take a cottonball, my first choice, or a piece of SOFT paper toweling, or a softrag, and wet it with warm water and gently, but firmly rub thegenital area. This will hopefully get thebunny to pee and poop.

I can certainly understand that it is not always easy to find a rehabperson when you live in a very rural area. This bunny maylive if you can get it to pee and poop. It won't stand eventhat chance with the cat outside. I'vealways used evaporated milk, so I can't say what kind of results youwill get with the condensed. Have you got hay ...dried grass ... or even straw that it will eat? Don't give itlettuce, and I would stay away from much of anything real wet for food,like your carrots, till you see if it is going to pee andpoop. I would continue with the milk. Is itdrinking any of the water out of thedish? If not, you could give it somewater with your dropper.

The survival rate of wild bunnies in a domestic situationmaynot be all that great, but it's even worse out in thewild.Thank you for trying tohelp a little critter.


----------



## palm9999 (Apr 29, 2006)

Finally someone who understands me! Thank you!
Also i typoed i think i do have evaporated milk and not condensed!


----------



## Spring (Apr 29, 2006)

You can also try goat milk or kitten formula.Are you sure where you live it's not illegal to keep a wild animal?Someplaces it is, and you can get fined for it. I know your doing thebest for the rabbit, but I'd strongly consider just going to yourwildlife friend and asking for advice and for your friend to jsut checkon it. Babies can go through a ton of health problems. You have to keepthe option of letting this bunny be cared for by someone knowledgableabout wildlife, I'm not saying you have to, I'm just saying that youhave to keep this option fully open.

You could also try putting a towel in the dryer and letting it heat upthen let it cool down a bit and put it on the towel once it's warm. Howlong have you had it?

I would *immediatley* feeding him any commercial rabbitfood or treats or vegetables. This can upset the intestinal flora (soI've read).If his eyes are open, he doesn't need much milk, if any. Doyou have a pen or something where you can let him graze on grassoutside to get his digestion good and maybe prevent diahreah?

Maybe put a few towels in the box?

Did you read fully the second chance website? Good information

I would strongly suggest wearing gloves or washing your hands after handling the baby as it could have diseases.


----------



## palm9999 (Apr 29, 2006)

well theres no way i am wearing gloves now cuz i already handled it
and no way am i givin it away


----------



## Greta (Apr 29, 2006)

You don't have to wear gloves. Just wash your hands well after you hold/touch the little guy.
I raise orphan squirrels, and that's what I do When I have them. If youchoose to formula-feed, you can use KMR (kitten milk replacer) orEsbilac (same thing, just for puppies), in a pinch.


----------



## redestarrosa (Apr 29, 2006)

where in oklahoma are you at? 

im at stillwater, i seen some critters that i wanted to take in andcare for, but im glad i didn't .... like armdillo, i saw one that wassick, i wanted to take care of it, but the next day i saw it dead, itwas gross...

i found a baby blue jay years ago , i tried to take care of it, itlived for three days, it eat pretty good, i read the raising baby birdsbook, i was doing pretty good, but i made mistake... it had food allover it, so i used warm cloth to try clean it off, but i didn't see int he book that one shouldn't do that, i missed that part, so the babydied, a bummer.. but that is life

you could try care for the baby rabbit, if it lives , it lives, if it dies , it dies

there are rabbit santuary here in oklahoma, there is one in blanchard, oklahoma

i wanted to adopt from there but the problem is that i don't have transportation...


----------



## Spring (Apr 29, 2006)

*palm9999 wrote: *


> well theres no way i am wearing gloves now cuz i already handled it
> and no way am i givin it away




Then maybe look into getting help taking care of it. There are lots ofthings that you probably can't find on the internet that might beessential for keeping this baby alive. There are lots of things anyonecould do that they don't think would harm them that could. I stillsuggest getting help in taking care of it. If it was me, I would letsomeone who knows about wildlife to take care of it, it would probablyhave a better survival rate, but that's just me.

You are doing a good job and rescuing the rabbit from the cat was good,I just wish you might want to get a bit of help from as you said, yourwildlife friend for advice.


----------



## Maureen Las (Apr 29, 2006)

a wild rabbit need professional care ..it is notright to try to do it yourself or to keep the rabbit for yourself . youneed to find a wild life rehabilitator..Is it possible for you to keepyour cat inside for awhile and put the rabbit back outside where youfound it??


----------



## palm9999 (Apr 29, 2006)

I am down in the southeast of oklahoma in hugo! 
Thats cool both of us from oklahoma! 
Anway from now on I will ignore all comments or give a strong rebuttal about giving it to someone or letting it go.
ITS NOT HAPPENING!
And as my fellow oklahoma said
if it lives it lives if it dies it dies


----------



## Maureen Las (Apr 29, 2006)

Why are you asking for assistance if you don't wlike what you hear?


----------



## Spring (Apr 29, 2006)

Has the rabbit pooped or peed yet? I love allrabbits, and this rabbit has a chance at life that you, if you don'tget advice might loose it!

It's not just a thing of if it lives it lives if it dies it dies. Ifyou release it, it can still live a full life. Take it to a place whereyour cat can't get it and release it. If you really cared about it'swell being you'd do that! If you don't feel like letting it go atleastturn it over to SOMEONE who knows what they're doing. You don't want tohear these remarks? Well it's our opinion and I feel it's best for thisrabbit!

This has turned into someone who was sincere who has turned selfish! :banghead:rant


----------



## Blyre (Apr 29, 2006)

*palm9999 wrote: *


> I am down in the southeast of oklahoma in hugo!
> Thats cool both of us from oklahoma!
> Anway from now on I will ignore all comments or give a strong rebuttal about giving it to someone or letting it go.
> ITS NOT HAPPENING!
> ...



Yep, this kid definitely has issues....

I am truly amazed that someone would allow their pride to decide the life and/or well being of an innocent animal.

Blyre


----------



## palm9999 (Apr 29, 2006)

ITS NOT OLD ENOUGH TO BE ON ITS OWN YET! I MAYLET IT GO LATER! I MAY NOT! If it dies i may get a domestic rabbit! IMAY USE THE ADVICE ON THIS SITE! I MAY NOT USE ALL OF IT!


----------



## Spring (Apr 29, 2006)

Yes it is. At that age that it ventures out ofthe nest it is usually old enough. The mother stops caring for them ataround 4-5 weeks old. I know you don't want to get rid of it but youhave to have the rabbits best interests in mind.


----------



## palm9999 (Apr 29, 2006)

I now know how to take care of the rabbit. Thecommunity here is great and I realize you have the bunnies bestinterests in mind but people do this succesfully all the time. I justwanted extra advice!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 29, 2006)

i would also say take it to a wildlife place orsomewhere they can take care of it...but if you can't do that/ dontwant to do thatthen maybe you could at least call them andask them for some advice?

if it live it lives if it dies it dies???!!!!! this is a living thing your talking about, not just some toy!!!!!!!!!!!:no:


----------



## palm9999 (Apr 29, 2006)

i realize that and whole heartedly pray it lives
you dont understand the hours I have spent crying over it
if it gets sick i will DEFINITELY take it to my friend
if now i will keep it
they can be tamed easily and this one will be a good pet i think
it loves being handled after 2 days
and it has peed and pooped some yes
but guys please dont be mad at me for keeping it


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 29, 2006)

well, im not mad..but that just my opinion... thats good that it has used the bathroom now!


----------



## redestarrosa (Apr 30, 2006)

*Im the one that started the "if it lives, itlives, if it dies, it dies" most of my life i havebeen around animals, my grandmother used to have a kennel, and a sortof a farm , we had chickens, ducks, rabbits, cats, dogs.... thechickens, when they had eggs, we eat them, when we are low on money tofeed ourselves, we eat the chickens, we used to raise and sell rabbits,and sometimes if we have to.. we would eat the rabbit too... we used toraise dogs, sometimes the pups dies, 

back during the parvo thing in the 80's, we lost half of our dogs, ourrabbits.. to parvo, we took some of the dogs to the vet to find outwhat wrong with them ... it was too late, so we cared for them as bestas we could at the time, and had those that didn't get sick vaccinated..

my grandmother accidently ran over a couple of kittens, they weredying, so she took slede hammer to them to put them out of mistry..

when i was little, i accidently killed a baby duck, i was running and accidently stepped on it, it died instantly..

when i was teenager, i accidently killed a pup.. i didn't closed thegate very well, and all the other dogs mobbed the pup... i don'tunderstand why they did that, even the pup mother mobbed the pup, thepup was 4 months old, my grandmother was very upset with me.. the pupdidn't die instantly, my grandmother put the pup in the box and made mewatch the pup while she was trying to find a place open... it was toolate by the time she find the place open

that is life, critters lives, critters dies..
but in the meantime, we try our best to care for them, and give them the best in life...

peapoo_bunny wrote: *


> i would also say takeit to a wildlife place or somewhere they can take care of it...but ifyou can't do that/ dont want to do thatthen maybe you couldat least call them and ask them for some advice?
> 
> if it live it lives if it dies it dies???!!!!! this is a living thing your talking about, not just some toy!!!!!!!!!!!:no:


----------



## Pipp (Apr 30, 2006)

*Dolores Lindvall wrote:*


> I can certainly understand that it is not always easy tofind a rehab person when you live in a very rural area. Thisbunny may live if you can get it to pee and poop. It won'tstand even that chance with the catoutside. I've always used evaporatedmilk, so I can't say what kind of results you will get with thecondensed. Have you got hay ... dried grass ... oreven straw that it will eat? Don't give it lettuce, and Iwould stay away from much of anything real wet for food, like yourcarrots, till you see if it is going to pee and poop. I wouldcontinue with the milk. Is it drinking any of the water outof the dish? If not, you could give itsome water with your dropper.
> 
> The survival rate of wild bunnies in a domestic situationmaynot be all that great, but it's even worse out in thewild.Thank you for trying tohelp a little critter.



I really have to agree with Dolores here. The average lifespan of a rabbit in the wild is 11 months atbest.More bunnies die in captivity thanlive, but it's the same in the wild. 

I thinkthe domestic rabbit community always over-reacts whenthey hear about people taking in wild bunnies.Itsextremely important to return tiny babiesthat haven't openedtheir eyes to thenest, butonce their eyes are openand they're running around, their survival isa 50/50proposition. As long as somebody is willing to do theresearch and do the best they can, they should be commended for givingit atry even though they know it's far more likely than notto be a heartbreaker.But there's an equalchancethey'll beproviding that cat, orahawk or acoyote with dinner if they let it go atthis point. 

Good luck with the little one, Palm. ray::clover:And welcome to the world of bunny love. :inlove:



sas and the warren


----------



## palm9999 (Apr 30, 2006)

Thanks pipp
You understand what I mean. I have studied for hours and hours andhours! i love rabbits and really hope this one lives. I found small(ant size) black things in the box
is this poo?
not sure about pea though it may have been absorbed by towel or maybe by the box itself 
and i wipe its hind end with warm water and i also feed it milk still and gave it a little clover

it seems to be very happy and runs around and hops about a lot
i hope i dont lose him


----------



## BACI (Apr 30, 2006)

```
//www.rabbit.org/faq/sections/orphan.html
```

Read over this site and have paitence........... after all the call aspecialist stuff it tells you how to care for the rabbit... goats milkor the kitten formula already mentioned but pls look at it and do yourbest. I know how you feel. Has your friend had any good info? 
Well, I will let you get back to your reading and surf the web as well,maybe a local rehab site has good care info on it. Oh and it said themom only feeds them once at night and the reason most of the oneshumans try to rescue die is from over feeding or over heating so if youdo put a warm pad under it's box leave the other end of the box forhim/her to go to if it is too warm. good luck and keep us informed. 
I have always heard not to touch wild bunnies unless you planto care for them, their mom will not come back if they have the humanscent on them. THis was yrs ago and could not find anythingfor you on it now, sorry


----------



## Spring (Apr 30, 2006)

I think I should apoligize. It's just, somepeople only want a baby bunny because it's cute and something to lookafter. At first, I thought this was your goal but now my perspectivehas changed. Sorry for me getting a little T.O'd 

How is she/he doing?


----------



## palm9999 (Apr 30, 2006)

thanks spring
i am sorry for getting angry also
i am not (i sware and promise) a sterotypical "OOOH FUZZY BUNNY CAN I KEEP IT???" person.
I care very much and will do my best to care for this little animal.
Also I bought it some small yogurt treats for rabbits and it licks andnibbles them. And it is still drinkin milk and water and is veryplayful and active.
It has used the bathroom some also which I am so glad of! My cat is a bit angry at me right now but I dont care.

Called local pet shop and they said I should come in and get some hayso I might do that sometime soon. they also said theyre bunnies are forsale at 21.99
good price?


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 30, 2006)

oh im so glad to hear that it is doinggood:bunnydance:!! sounds like your doing a great job taking care ofhim/her! sry i overeacted!


----------



## palm9999 (Apr 30, 2006)

Its all fine guys! He just got fed and such and so he is doing good
anyone that wants to see him on webcam or pics pm me


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 30, 2006)

oh i want to see some pics!!


----------



## palm9999 (Apr 30, 2006)

do you have yahoo messenger?


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 30, 2006)

no, but i have yahoo email


----------



## palm9999 (Apr 30, 2006)

oh sorry
i will post some pics here later


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 30, 2006)

ok.. cant wait to see him/her:bunnydance:


----------



## palm9999 (Apr 30, 2006)

about to take a pic or 5


----------



## palm9999 (Apr 30, 2006)

ok so heres a video
hope it works


----------



## Maureen Las (Apr 30, 2006)

Last summer I found a baby wild rabbit in ourback yard and discovered that my cattledog had dug up the nest but notharmed the baby. I called a wild life rehab person near here who toldme to put the nest back together (which I did), keep the dog away(which I did) and put a stick across the top of the nest to see if ithad been disturbed or moved when the mother rabbit came back. The nextmorning I couldn't tell if it had been disturbed by the mother solooked into it and saw 3 baby rabbits all in a row. They were sleeping.I called the rehab person back who told me that the babies (whose eyewere open and had fur) were in the process of leaving the nest at timesand then probably returning to sleep. She told me to keep the dog awayfor several weeks and leave it alone. I thought this was the correctmethod of dealing with wild rabbits and they should only be taken ifthe mother doesn't return or is known to be dead. In somestates I know that it is against the law to try to rehab wild lifeoneself. I don't understand the turn around in thinking in thisthread.


----------



## palm9999 (Apr 30, 2006)

[line][scroll=right]http://members5.freewebs.com/Members/playMediaFile.jsp?token=f152dbfcbc8e5d8710aeb9b05bf&amp;filename=videomsg45.wmv[/scroll]
well theres the address of the site


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 30, 2006)

aww..i cant get either one to work


----------



## palm9999 (Apr 30, 2006)

ah its ok i cant either so heres some pics


----------



## palm9999 (Apr 30, 2006)

Heres another


----------



## palm9999 (Apr 30, 2006)

and one more


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 30, 2006)

aww....its adorable!!:inlove:


----------



## palm9999 (Apr 30, 2006)

yes and poopin and peein and alert and quite content with burrowing down into my robe haha


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 30, 2006)

lol..im glad its doing better!!


----------



## palm9999 (Apr 30, 2006)

me too
he has escaped 3 times from an unsecure box but now he is ok cuz i got it secured


----------



## Spring (Apr 30, 2006)

Glad he's pooping! Just keep an eye out for theyogurt treatrs and limit maybe one a day just so it doesn't upset hisstomach. Have youthought of maybe a rabbit rescue?Personally, I don't like buying rabbits from petshope because they canbe over priced and sometimes aren't healthy and arestressed.If the option of adopting a bunny works with your situation, then thebunny is garunteed healthy, fixed, vaccinated, and most times is lessstressed then being at a petsore with noisy birds. They tend to cost abit more, but they are spayed or neutered (fixing can cost in the $100depending on the situation). Over here, a rescue bunny is around $55.It's well worth your money if you plan on spaying your bunny though!It's your decission though, I just recommend a rabbit rescue or look tosee if your SPCA has any rabbits for adoption.

Do you know if you fertilize your grass? Maybe along with getting thehay grab a few handfulls of fresh grass for the little bunny to nibbleon. Were you going to get it looked at by a vet?

Your doing a good job


----------



## palm9999 (Apr 30, 2006)

i think i may have a vet check him over soon but not sure of anything
also i am not getting another one unless something happens to peter (this one) then i may buy one or adopt not sure
thanks for the advice:colors::colors::bunnydance::bunnydance::elephant::elephant::colors::colors:


----------



## Spring (Apr 30, 2006)

I forgot to look at page three. It's so adorable!


----------



## palm9999 (Apr 30, 2006)

yeah he is really a nice looking and acting bunny


----------



## Spring (Apr 30, 2006)

Also, don't try to add a lot of commercialrabbit stuff into his diet because probably more then half of it does aton more harm and no good. I'd stick with the hay and grass and water.What's he doing now?


----------



## palm9999 (Apr 30, 2006)

i am going to use pellets when he gets older
for now i am feeding him milk and water in an eyedropper and he has those little yougurt treats (1) and a bit of grass
i am going to buy some hey eventually and then will buy some rabbit food also

is it good to feed adult rabbits milk also? i love hand feeding him!Lol but he will eat pellets and gras and hay when he is older dontworry. and lettuce and some fruit!
for a live video feed go on yahoo messenger and IM me at [email protected]


----------



## Spring (Apr 30, 2006)

Actually if your planning on keeping him and helives you could still syringe feeed him (just not milk). Getting "it"used to having being syringe feed is good incase it ever goes into GISatis or something where it isn't eating. Maybe once a week justsyringe feed it maybe some water or something to get it used to thesyringe and won't panic if there's a time when it needs to be done. 

What kind of lettuce were you planning to use when it gets older? Thatice burg lettuce isn't good, it can give them diahrea and has littlenutrients.


----------



## palm9999 (Apr 30, 2006)

we only buy romaine anyway


----------



## Spring (Apr 30, 2006)

Ok romaine's good. You only probably need tofeed it milk for another week or so. Maybe buy a planter and some grassseed and grow your own grass so it can graze inside? 

I don't think at this point it might have a chance of survival if itwere to get released because it might be getting too friendly. Were youplanning on releasing it later on, or from what your saying keeping it?


----------



## palm9999 (Apr 30, 2006)

most likely keeping it
also do you think it will be okay with the diet mentioned above inabout 2 weeks? i am going to continue with syringe for maybe a week or2 and then have out some lettuce and rabbit food pellets. I can thencontinue to feed small amounts of milk with the pellets and slowlyphase out the milk until its dependent on the pellets and grass orwatever.:colors:

ok?


----------



## Spring (Apr 30, 2006)

I'd wait for the vegetables after you've weanedthe baby off the milk. I'd maybe feed the baby some milk but decreaseit for the next week or so. You can feed it now some alfalfa/timothyhay, grass, water and syringe it a bit of milk then once you decreasethe milk maybe give him just a tiny amount of pellets. Once he's offthe milk maybe give him just a tiny bit of vegetables, I'd hold off thefruit unless you cut out the yogurt drops.


----------



## palm9999 (Apr 30, 2006)

ok sounds good
when its older (one to two weeks) pellets are gonna be its main food


----------



## palm9999 (Apr 30, 2006)

also if you want to see the baby on video or anything IM me on yahoo or msn
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## Spring (Apr 30, 2006)

I wouldn't suggest having the pellets as mainfood. Pellets aren't really needed in a rabbits diet, just some addednutrients/ fiber. I wouldn't suggest having pellets as the main source.I'd have hay as the main source (a rabbit needs lots of fiber), thennext grass and greens (I'd stick with the grass, btu the vegetablesaren't very necassary, just think of them as more of a treat), and thenpellets. Too many pellets can lead to obesity and an unhealthy rabbit. 

Hay is the MOST important thing you should feed a rabbit. Pellets should only be givin maybe 1/4 of a cup, not much.


----------



## palm9999 (Apr 30, 2006)

ok
hay and pellets
main food
gotcha


----------



## palm9999 (May 1, 2006)

ok
here is my diet plan

Daily
One or two Kaytee Healthy Bits rabbit treats.
One To Two Kaytee Rabbit Yogurt Treats
Limitless Hay and Pellets
and water of course
HEre are pics of the food i have so far 
(no pellets yet) (or hay) 
right now its doing good with milk


----------



## palm9999 (May 1, 2006)

here and links to food pages
[align=left][line]http://www.kaytee.com/products/mammals/?pid=05623&amp;aid=all&amp;pcid=2
http://www.kaytee.com/products/mammals/?pid=55800&amp;aid=all&amp;pcid=2

[/align]


----------



## palm9999 (May 1, 2006)

another pic


----------



## Spring (May 1, 2006)

Sounds good. Just like I said, maybe make it oneof the treats one day then one traet the next? Just as a treat,rabbit's don't really need them, just something to add to their dietand make them happy .

Too many treats can make a slim and healthy bunny fat VERY fast... takeit from me I have a bit of a "chubs" on my hands.. hehe. But how canyou say no when you have the power to give the treats and they'restaring at you with the pleading look... HOW? Hehe.. Oh man I'm introuble :?

So everythings going good?


----------



## palm9999 (May 1, 2006)

going good
i will start weening of milk next thursday or so


----------



## palm9999 (May 1, 2006)

ok


----------



## Spring (May 1, 2006)

Hmm. Those yogurt drops I haven't heard muchgood about. Maybe limit two a week actually? You can give her somefruit instead of the store bought treats. They are healthy, cheaper andrabbits tend to like them better . Also watch some "treat" productsfor rabbits, half of them are worse then junk.


----------



## palm9999 (May 1, 2006)

ok well then the healthy bits every day maybe cus theyre high in fiber and the yogurt 2 a week or so


----------



## Spring (May 1, 2006)

What are the ingredient sin the healthy bits?


----------



## naturestee (May 1, 2006)

*Spring wrote: *


> Iwouldn't suggest having the pellets as main food. Pellets aren't reallyneeded in a rabbits diet, just some added nutrients/ fiber. I wouldn'tsuggest having pellets as the main source. I'd have hay as the mainsource (a rabbit needs lots of fiber), then next grass and greens (I'dstick with the grass, btu the vegetables aren't very necassary, justthink of them as more of a treat), and then pellets. Too many pelletscan lead to obesity and an unhealthy rabbit.
> 
> Hay is the MOST important thing you should feed a rabbit. Pellets should only be givin maybe 1/4 of a cup, not much.



This is true for an adult rabbit, but babies need pellets more just tobe sure that they are getting all the nutrients they need.You have to be careful about adding veggies, because you can upsettheir stomachs and give them diarrhea if you add them too quickly.

Palm, since this rabbit was wild and is so young, I would highlyrecommend not feeding it any treats at all until it is mucholder. All those treats are really unhealthy, despite whatthe packaging says. Plus he's not used to them, and theycould cause diarrhea or other problems. Actually, I'd takewhat you haven't opened back to the store. 

For pellets, choose a good _plain_ (no treats) pellet with atleast 18% fiber and 16% protein. Start feeding just atablespoon or so a day, and then slowly increase the amount to give thebaby time to get used to the new food. Baby rabbits shouldhave as much pellets as they want to eat, plus as much hay as they want.


----------



## naturestee (May 1, 2006)

Oh, and those healthy bits are _not_healthy with all those seeds in them. Trust me, treats madefor rabbits are like giant-sized candy bars for kids. Surethey like them, but they are really, really unhealthy.

For treats, I feed a tiny bit of rolled oats (the slow-cooking Quakerkind), a raisin, or a bit of fruit like half a grape. Alwayssmall amounts, not those huge things that petstores sell.Some of those seed bars are the same size as my rabbits!:shock:


----------



## Spring (May 1, 2006)

I agree. I stopped buying petstore treats, eventhe ones that have "healthy" in the title because I found they weren'tthe best things for a rabbit thats already a bit chunky. Also a smallhandfull of alfalfa hay is Pepsi's favourite little treat .


----------



## Dolores Lindvall (May 1, 2006)

I would not feed any of the feeds that have anyseeds or such in them. The plain pellet and hay andwater are the main feeds for a rabbit. I havedomestics. I don't feed them hay. Theyare on strictly pellets and water. I tried the hay cubes, butmost of the time they end up in the water pan and just become a hugemess. A good pellet is a complete, balancedfeed. I okay the unlimited hay, but notall the treat stuff. A half a grape, one raisen, wholeuncooked oats ... those are good treats. But over all, theLESS treats, the better.

Give that little one a kiss from me. Cotton tails are so darncute. When I was a kid, I raised several of them ... raised ajack rabbit, too. I lived on a farm, so "soft released" themwhen they were adult, so I had them with me for quite awhile.By soft releasing, I would put food out for them in case they didn'tknow what to do for sure. The cotton tails didn't stay tamevery long after they were released, but Jackie, my jack rabbit, stayedaround the building site for several years. I couldn't pickhim up any more, but I could talk to him.


----------



## palm9999 (May 1, 2006)

ok so maybe one treat or so a week or maybe less
right now it has eaten maybe one and a half treats and has one in the cage wit it 
so i dont know
i will let it eat the one it has now and from now on choose one or twoa week and for the next week steady diet of milk and thenslowly this week introduce hay and pellets (yet to buy) and then aftera week or two completely switch


----------



## palm9999 (May 1, 2006)

ok so my plan for sure now
Limitless Hay Water And Pellets
once or twice a week treats
The above will start in 1-2 weeks

For now and for another week or so
milk and water
thats it

In just a few days i will begin giving small amounts of hay
then will increase hay and decrease milk slowly for a week or so untilits dependent on hay and pellets and treats once or twice a week


----------



## palm9999 (May 2, 2006)

ok well he is much more lively now
he runs away and around when i put my hand in the cage and when i holdhim instead of sitting there watching he runs around my arm and suchand runs around
and he bites me!
not hard or painful but is this bad? is he playing or does he want to leave or what? HELP!


----------



## naturestee (May 2, 2006)

He could playing. He is a baby animalafterall. He may be attempting to groom you or trying to showyou that you're lower than him on the totem pole. You cantrain him out of nipping. When he nips you, give a small,high-pitched "ouch!" or a shriek- not too loud, mind. He'slearn that he's hurting you and that his behavior is inappropriate.

He could also be upset if you're restricting his movement toomuch. Few rabbits enjoy being picked up or held.They'd rather play on the floor while we sit or lie down withthem. If this only happens when you're trying to cuddle withhim, don't do it so often. Let him play in a bunnyproofedarea with you and some toys instead.


----------



## palm9999 (May 2, 2006)

ok great thanks
also
he is doing good


have not really noticed any more poo or pea but have not looked 
i am still bottle feedin and wipin hind end


----------



## bunnydude (May 2, 2006)

He's probably just playing. Devon likes to nip me when he wants to me to get out of his way.


----------



## Spring (May 2, 2006)

Probably just playing or love nips. Pepsi alwaysnips my arm when I'm scratching her head but I usually just move my armslightly away when I see her getting into her "nip" position. Keep upthe good work! Most rabbits love playing with you on the ground likenaturesee said.

Just make sure you moniter his poop and pee outcome very closely. No poop or pee can be a cause for concern.


----------



## palm9999 (May 2, 2006)

thats hard to do as its all so small
but i will try to start
also will continue to wipe hind end
and tommorrow i go to buy hay and pellets


----------



## palm9999 (May 6, 2006)

peter died thrusday
i walked in to feed him and there he lay
please dont blame me because i tried very hard
i still am not over it
hours crying has been horrible
and crying now
is just as bad


----------



## naturestee (May 6, 2006)

I'm so sorry. They are so very fragile.

Binky free, little Peter.

:rose:


----------



## Blyre (May 6, 2006)

Peter had 9 days of life inyour care.Who knows how much longer he would have lived had he beenreleasedearlier? Sometimes in Nature it's a crap shoot.

I suppose it was just meant to be.

Blyre


----------



## Dolores Lindvall (May 6, 2006)

I'm really sorry to hear thisnews. I guess one thing we should all remember thatlife offers no guarantees that it will continue ... whether in the wildor domestic ... whether human or otherwise. For all thesuccesses, there are just as many failures. From thefailures, we sometimes learn valuable lessons. Crying won'tbring him back, but it lessens the tensions in your bodysomewhat. I'm 61 and I still cry when I lose one ofmy critter kids. ((((((((((((HUGS!)))))))))))


----------



## Spring (May 6, 2006)

I'm so sorry . You did a fantastic job and did all you could.


----------



## palm9999 (May 6, 2006)

thank you all except blyre who was a bitnegative by saying what he did about him living longer in the wildwhich is not true as he was not old enough imho
but thanks anyway


----------



## Blyre (May 6, 2006)

*palm9999 wrote:*


> thank you all except blyre who was a bit negative by sayingwhat he did about him living longer in the wild which is not true as hewas not old enough imho
> but thanks anyway



Please don't take my comments as negative or personal because I standby my original comment about the bunny needing to bereleasedback into the wild. I kept track of your progress and I surmised youdid your best to keep the little guy going. 

It was a wild animal with a completely different set of needs from thedomesticated variety. Hopefully, if you decide to try something likethis again, you've learned a lesson that can be applied later.

On that note, I will now leave this thread. Take care, Palm9999, and I AM sorry for your loss.

Blyre


----------



## Maureen Las (May 6, 2006)

I am very very sorry Palm 9999 that Peter died.I know that you attempted to care for him. well and also that you lovedhim..Part of the reason for this site is for rabbit lovers to get areally good education about rabbits. I certainly have since I joined inNov. There are so many different experiences that all of us have hadwith our bunnies. We try to share it to help each other and especiallyour rabbits . maybe now that you know how much you lovebunnies it would be a good time to rescue a bunny froma shelter. Youwould make an excellent owner.


----------



## redestarrosa (May 6, 2006)

palm, the closest rabbit santuray in your townarea is in garland texas, check the petfinder.comand type in your town and select rabbit, there is alot of rabbits thereneeding homes

Evenstar


----------



## peapoo_bunny (May 9, 2006)

oh im so sry to hear about littlepeter!!i know you tried really hard and did everything youcould for the little guy! he had a good life while he was with you!binky free little peter!!:rainbow:


----------



## NZminilops (May 9, 2006)

Aww poor little bunny! He was very cute. I haveread that raising orphaned baby rabbits is very hard, even domesticones seem to die easily. He might not have been old enough to haveeaten a cecal poo from an adult rabbit (usually the mum) as I thinkthey need to eat one sometimes to get the good bacteria in their gut tocope with new foods.

You did a great job, baby bunnies are so delicate. Binky free little guy :colors:


----------

